# Need Information on Yamaha Motobike front reflector. What did it look like and how was it mounted below the handlebars?



## Bruce Turk (Nov 27, 2021)

My restoration is basically complete, except for the missing chain guard and front reflector. I've given up on finding a chain guard for less than a mortgage payment, so I would settle on finding a front reflector with mounting bracket. Does anyone have a photo so I can find/make one?


----------

